
Amazon are now offering warehouse tours (and even advertising them on TV) - dalemyers
https://www.aboutamazon.co.uk/amazon-fulfilment/tour-an-amazon-fulfilment-centre/
======
dalemyers
I just saw an advert for this on TV. The advert shows multiple employees
talking about the advantages of working in an Amazon fulfilment centre. They
offer tours so that you can see this first hand.

While this is clearly an effort to help shed the negative image that they have
for their employees, if they are willing to put it under the microscope, then
hopefully that implies that there really have been improvements that will
stick?

